# Wayne's taxidermy.



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Any reviews on his work, price, and customer service?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Wayne has done 3 mounts for me, all fish. 2 came out great, the other was just okay, but the fish I gave him wasn't in the greatest condition. I have seen some of his other work in his garage/workshop and also in his house, and I must say his work is really good.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Wayne did an 8 point for me back in 02 and he did an excellent job,and his turn around time was not bad either I got it back in March.Back then I paid 395.00 for a full shoulder mount,and he gaurantees it for life.If you look in my photo gallery you will see the one he did for me, it is the same buck that is in my avatar.I also have a 6 point that was my first buck that Palmer taxidermy did for me.It looks ok,but he did that in 1990 and taxidermy has come along way since then.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Wayne did this Turkey for me, and I had a bear done by him about 9 years ago.(and still looks good)also had a walleye done by him(that was in the freezer for a year or so)and it looks good.Check out my photo gallery.
I've have no complaints with him and he is a nice guy.Price is about average.He might take a little long to get the mount back,but I like that it gives me time to save some money to pay for it.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Planning ahead Dave??? That's pretty confident on your part. Don't curse yourself.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

He has done (if my counting is correct) 8 deer for me. He realy does quality work. Lets see.... all my kids first deer (3), my dad's first deer (1), and four (4) of my own. He has also mounted 2 fish for me. I only have two deer on my walls that he did not mount, and those were both before I met him. 
<----<<<


----------

